# Black Pepper



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Along with being a great temporary fix for a leaky radiator, http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f21/emergency-radiator-repair-1408/ I've just discovered pepper also quickly stops bleeding from a small to medium size cut. Never heard of this. Here's one link but I found dozens of articles on the subject.

Stop Bleeding With Ground Black Pepper : TipNut.com


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I would have thought it would burn :dunno:... now I know different. Thanks! We have always used flour or honey. 

Just keep in mind ... flour works well on a baby goats head when they hide in the weeds and you have a weed eater! :ignore::gaah: Baby goat was fine and the vet couldn't believe it worked. (Not that I would know anything about something like that).

Then again if you have goats why would you need a weed eater ... well that's long story.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I've read that honey has natural antibiotic qualities. Put it on a cut and it'll supposedly help prevent infection. Too pooped to research it right now, though, so I don't have anything to back it up with at the moment.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Jason said:


> I've read that honey has natural antibiotic qualities. Put it on a cut and it'll supposedly help prevent infection. Too pooped to research it right now, though, so I don't have anything to back it up with at the moment.


Yep. I've been doing a lot of reading about honey so I'll back you up. I now use honey a lot and have started adding extra to my stores. I'm even going to a meeting of the local beekeepers assoc. next month. I sure would like to have my own source.


----------



## Bigdog57 (Oct 9, 2008)

From my reading, it's best to use the honey from your own AO, as it's natural healing properites are geared towards the local varieties of germs.
On the other hand, if you travel to another area, use THEIR local honey.

Who knew 'bee spittle' was so good for us...!? 

Of course, we all should have some aloe growing, if it'll grow in our AO. Another great plant for healing!


----------



## Al-Thi'b (Jan 6, 2010)

Jason said:


> I've read that honey has natural antibiotic qualities. Put it on a cut and it'll supposedly help prevent infection. Too pooped to research it right now, though, so I don't have anything to back it up with at the moment.


It's been used on cuts and gashes for thousands of years and still is in many regions of the world.



UncleJoe said:


> Along with being a great temporary fix for a leaky radiator, http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f21/emergency-radiator-repair-1408/ I've just discovered pepper also quickly stops bleeding from a small to medium size cut. Never heard of this. Here's one link but I found dozens of articles on the subject.
> 
> Stop Bleeding With Ground Black Pepper : TipNut.com


Nice find, though I think I rather bleed than dump pepper in my arteries. That's just me though


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Bigdog57 said:


> Of course, we all should have some aloe growing, if it'll grow in our AO. Another great plant for healing!


Yep. We have a couple of those. Great stuff for burns and abrasions. It cuts down the healing time and really reduces scaring. :2thumb:


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

We are fortunate to have these in southern Cal. They produce a fruit that is a close relative of black pepper. Some gourmet stores sell the corns as a 'gourmet pepper' which when dried has multi-colored corns from pink to white to brown. They are not as intense as the black variety but very good. I have about 20 growing along the road for a screen.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I never knew all that about black pepper. I'll have to put some in the Jeep.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Great information. Thank you.


----------



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

thanks for the heads up on black pepper whoul never known --thank you for your reserch


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

Dang! Black pepper really does work! Shortly after reading this thread I noticed my wife's arm was bleeding. Not a gusher, but bleeding. She has Aquired Von Willibrands desease which is a bleeding disorder that prevents normal clotting. She keeps Amacar on hand to hand stubborn bleeds, but she didn't need it this time because of..................black pepper.

She was't too thrilled when she saw I was gong to sprinkle it with pepper, but it clotted within about a minute or minute and a half. I am truly amazed. Oh. And no, it didn't burn.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

COOL!!! It's good have first hand experiences and not rely completely on the word of someone you know nothing about. Thanks for sharing. :kiss:


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

Of course, now that I sprinkled that pepper on her wound, she's really hot! :kiss: (If my sweetie reads this, she's gonna whack me upside the head.)


----------

